
Canada's Headed for a HealthCare.gov Disaster of Its Own - geerlingguy
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/tom-cochran/canada-government-website-failure_b_13790426.html
======
tlb
I love that "Apply now to become a senator" is the most prominent link on
their front page. (Canadian senators aren't elected -- they're appointed by
the prime minister. Mostly from long-time political connections, but in
principle one can apply, and the PM could like the cut of your jib.)

Anyway, "Apply now to become a senator" has to be 5 orders of magnitude lower
conversion rate than "Get a passport", down at the bottom.

